# went to the bank



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm 22 now and I've been working since I was 17 but I've never once in my entire life been to the bank or cashed a check.... any of that. My dad has always taken care of it... which pretty much caused me to not do it for all this time but anyway. I didn't even know how it worked because unlike most dad's he didn't take me with him to show me how it was done then, he just did it for me since he thought I couldn't handle it or something..... but anyway I now am capable of going to the bank.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congratulations! :yay :clap 

Well done!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SenorSteve,

Going to the bank can be a challenge - the lines, the "can I help someone?" Even the fast manner they count bills would make me nervous! I just wanted to get my money and leave without incident.
You did great! 

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Good job.

I strickly use the ATM / online to do my banking. On the rare occasion I have to actually go in the bank, like last week, I get a little flustered since I don't know the exact procedures.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## ccccc5225 (Apr 12, 2006)

Good for you!
I'm struggle to keep trying it.
Anyways,It's a good beginning! :lol


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Good job!  going to the bank can be flustering, especially if there's a long line and you feel like everyone's watching you when you go up to the counter, after a while you get used to it though.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah! Good for you. :banana


----------

